# Cheap Reflection



## Canadian_Budder (Apr 10, 2007)

..


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 10, 2007)

space blankets are very cheap also and reflect around 93% of the light back.


----------



## Draston (Apr 10, 2007)

Canadian_Budder said:
			
		

> Hey Guys,
> 
> I thought I should let you know what I use for reflection in my grow room.....
> 
> I went to Dollarama... a dollar store and bought the reflectors for in car windows (to keep the sun out)....they seem to shine and reflect really nice for 50 cents a piece.


 
I did the same thing in my grow room (closet). I bought two for mini vans at wal mart fro like 2.30 each and before I was going to use a mirror tha was going to run me like 5.90 each and i would have needed 2 of them .


----------



## Canadian_Budder (Apr 10, 2007)

..


----------



## Draston (Apr 10, 2007)

Canadian_Budder said:
			
		

> Yes , Im glad u didnt choose the mirrors because they don't reflect light....
> 
> Its kinda like a trick question - you would think a mirror would do an awesome job but it doesnt.


 
well I guessed I lucked out then, heh.


----------



## Growdude (Apr 10, 2007)

Canadian_Budder said:
			
		

> Yes , Im glad u didnt choose the mirrors because they don't reflect light....
> 
> Its kinda like a trick question - you would think a mirror would do an awesome job but it doesnt.


 
Its not that it doesnt reflect light, it doesnt refract light.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 10, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Its not that it doesnt reflect light, it doesnt refract light.


hey i never new that about a mirror


----------



## Canadian_Budder (Apr 10, 2007)

..


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 10, 2007)

no i didnt lol damn so ur saying i have it facing the wrong way??? damn


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 10, 2007)

Canadian_Budder said:
			
		

> If anyone else sees this post, please verify what I said about the tin foil is correct before this guy goes to all the work of reversing the foil...
> 
> THanks.


lmao whats the worst that could happen lol its just the bottom any ways. the walls are done in that silver blanket foil they give u in a first aid kit lol. peace


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 11, 2007)

^^emergency/space blanket...they're also made of mylar and reflect around 93% of light back. A lot cheaper than buying mylar by the roll from some hydro place that hypes it up.


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Apr 27, 2007)

mirrors absorb light not reflect alunimum foil is 60-70% reflective flat white is 70-75% reflective and space blankets and mylar are in the 90% and above range


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 27, 2007)

Wonder what happened to canadian Budders posts


----------



## Bubby (Apr 27, 2007)

Seems to have edited them after the answers were posted..
Leave your posts up, it may very well help others asking the same questions!


----------



## Draston (Apr 27, 2007)

Bubby said:
			
		

> Seems to have edited them after the answers were posted..
> Leave your posts up, it may very well help others asking the same questions!


 
seriously, I even quoted most of his posts so what is the purpose of editing them?


----------



## Gods Advocate (Apr 28, 2007)

space blankets!!!! haha, last week i called a million places looking for mylar... i did find it 10 dollars for 25sq ft.... i think it was pretty good? LOL it was at a hydro shop too. 

gosh i didnt know places like that existed. very fun though to go look at everything they had lol

how many of you prefer the mylar over space blankets?


----------



## verikia (Jul 18, 2007)

I was wondering if a white table cloth could also work?


----------



## CaLiO (Jul 29, 2007)

verikia said:
			
		

> I was wondering if a white table cloth could also work?


Was wondering the same thing, been usisng a white hospital sheet until I have a chance to go get some mylar.


----------



## Draston (Jul 30, 2007)

The walls of my closet were already white when we moved in and started renting .


----------



## Mutt (Jul 30, 2007)

OG FAQ said:
			
		

> *Emergency Blankets*:These are ultra thin polyester blankets that are sold in most camping stores and are constructed of a single layer of polyester film that is covered with a layer of vapor deposited aluminum. It is not very effective at reflecting light because it is so thin. Holding it between you and a light source, many small holes are noticed at the intersections of creases and the entire blanket is translucent to begin with, this coupled with the many creases that are in it when you purchase it takes away a significant amount of it reflectivity. It is very easily creased as well which also detracts from its ability to reflect light. And while it is reflects nearly 90% of radiant heat energy, it is only able to reflect around 70% of the light. The largest advantage of using this type of material is that it is very cheap and therefore easily replaced. Emergency blankets can create hotspots if not attached flush to the wall so it is important that no air gaps exist between it and your supporting wall. The easiest way to attach this is to use tape (Aluminum or metal tape is recommended), as it tears very easily once it is cut or punctured.



Just though I'd clear this up a lil. those space emergancy blankets because of there look are often confused with true mylar which is a different material all together. Go with flat white paint or white poster board if you want cheap. IMHO


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey thanks for that info. I read up on materials that are commonly used as much as I could, and learned of the hotspots. In the end, when you come down to it , I chose to paint. I would rather lose some reflected lite, than face a fire in my home, the paint ended up the lesser of the evils one might say.
smoke in peace
Kingkahuuna


----------



## booradley (Jul 30, 2007)

One thing I do is save all the little bits of mylar you find around your house. I use those Swifer disposable mops and the replacement packages all have about 1' square of mylar. Not very useful for covering large spaces but very good for making homemade reflectors for bulbs and covering smaller spaces.


----------

